# FEL and 3 point hydraulic question



## FreeWulf (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm looking at several tractors, such as the MF245. I know that if I run a loader on some of these machines I won't be able to use the 3 point at the same time as the loader. 

Can I hook up a 3 point counterweight or even a brush hog and lift it, then switch the hydraulics to the loader and have it stay in the air, or will the 3 point drop to the ground as soon as I switch?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy FreeWulf,

There are at least two ways to get around this problem (and probably more). 1) Install a "power beyond" plate on the tractor. 2) Install a front engine mounted hydraulic pump. With the power beyond plate (about $100), your loader valve must be rated for power beyond because when you are not using it high pressure fluid passes through it and onward the the lift hydraulics.


----------

